# Infrared Heat Lamp (Bulb) Lifespan?



## H. laoticus (Apr 4, 2009)

hey guys i was wondering what the lifespan of a typical zoo med infrared heat bulb.  I heard it was around 3 months, but just wanted to make sure.  I believe the heat emitters are better for the money, as they may cost more, but last around 5 years.  What do you guys suggest buying or investing in?


----------



## Demerson (Apr 4, 2009)

It seems to vary a lot.  I've had one bulb last me 6 months, another last me 2.  I would definitely go for the heat emitters, like you said, they're like 3x-4x the price but they last like 10x longer.


----------



## Selket (Apr 5, 2009)

I have been thinking about getting one of these also, the only problem I am facing is that I don't know what wattage to get for a 10 gal tank. I don't want to over heat it, but I want there to be a big enough temperature gradient. I was thinking either the 60W or the 100W, what one is better for 10 gal?


----------



## Demerson (Apr 6, 2009)

the 60 watt ones should be fine, unless the room/house is very cool.


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 7, 2009)

ya, 60 watt is fine.  I heard that tampering with the bulb will decrease its lifespan.  So, the less you touch and move it, the longer it will last.


----------



## praetorian2150 (Apr 8, 2009)

my 50watt went pretty fast after touching it or fiddling with the fix so that makes sense. my 75watt i havent touched however and its lasted a hell of alot longer than the 50watt, 4 months and going


----------



## Selket (Apr 9, 2009)

H. Laoticus said:


> ya, 60 watt is fine.  I heard that tampering with the bulb will decrease its lifespan.  So, the less you touch and move it, the longer it will last.


That seems weird. My girlfriend uses a ceramic heat emitter for her 2 ball pythons, and it gets moved around all the time. It stays on the top of the tank,(hinged top) so every time we take them out, or give them water, the bulb gets moved around, and it still works fine. And I know she has had it for over a year.


----------



## Nate-87 (Apr 9, 2009)

Selket said:


> That seems weird. My girlfriend uses a ceramic heat emitter for her 2 ball pythons, and it gets moved around all the time. It stays on the top of the tank,(hinged top) so every time we take them out, or give them water, the bulb gets moved around, and it still works fine. And I know she has had it for over a year.


I hear it has something to do with the oils on your skin... not so much being moved.

-Nate


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 10, 2009)

Selket said:


> That seems weird. My girlfriend uses a ceramic heat emitter for her 2 ball pythons, and it gets moved around all the time. It stays on the top of the tank,(hinged top) so every time we take them out, or give them water, the bulb gets moved around, and it still works fine. And I know she has had it for over a year.


Well that is a ceramic heat EMITTER, i was talking about the BULB.  The emitters are built to last up to 5 years...the bulbs range around 3 months.


----------



## Selket (Apr 10, 2009)

H. Laoticus said:


> Well that is a ceramic heat EMITTER, i was talking about the BULB.  The emitters are built to last up to 5 years...the bulbs range around 3 months.


ok, I just figured since there was some talk about CHEs that was what we were talking about...my bad.


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 10, 2009)

ah no problem


----------

